# 1979 ford F-150



## generator (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi I was searching for snowplows and came across this site. I have a 1979 ford f150 that I built about 10 years ago. It has a 460 4bbl c6 auto and rear posi trac. in a longbox reg cab 4by4 body. I would like to put a snowplow on it but nobody makes a mounting kit for that old truck anymore. Does anybody have any experiences with what will get me close or know where I can get the parts to do this? Also I was wondering what tires work best for plowing. I have 16 inch wheels and 245/16 on it now but they are wore out and I would like to put some 235/85r16 on it now for extra clearance. I also have a 1978 ford 1 ton 4by4 extended cab long box that I could use but it needs an engine and doesnt have posi trac. so it isnt my first choice. Thanks in advance, generator


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to plowsite!!!!:salute: That truck will have a lot of power for plowing snow, but I bet it guzzles gas. I do know that western and meyer both made plows for that truck. I dont know off hand where to locate them, but I am pretty sure some one else here will probably point you in the right direction


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Your best bet is to either rummage around and find a used set-up for your model. However, if your fabricating skills are good you can probably buy a newer mount and just rig it up to work. A final option might be to contact western or meyers and see if you can custom order an old mount for the truck, or they might be able to put you into contact with someone with the mount already. Good luck!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Generator,

Welcome to plowsite. I have a 79 F250 that I plow with, I love it. It is old, but paid for. Mine came with a western unimount mount on the truck already and I modified it to put a Meyer 8' plow and e-47 pump on it. I have seen a mount for that year on here at some point and have seen several on e-bay, if you look you'll find them. If you make or modify one just make sure you get the height right.

My 250 has a posi rear and works good, I have a 400 that's bored out a little with an elbr. 650 4br carb and perf intake. I need to dial my motor in just a bit, but it works good for plowin and offroad. I have some peerless Baja widetrack mt's on mine, they are the 235/85/lt16 they work good, but I kinda wish I would have had them siped. With that posi you'll want a good amount of balast in the back. I have 280# in the back and need more, but with the weather we are having it hasn't been a problem this year.

Hope this helps, let me know if you've got any other questions you think I could help with.

Here's a thread with some pics of mine last fall.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36793


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you look on eBay, you'll find used mounts for your truck. Western and Meyer conventional mounts are the most common. An F150/Bronco mount is different than an F250/F350 mount. The F250/F350 mount should work on the F150/Bronco, but not the other way around. This is due to the difference is suspensions (coil spring v. leaf spring). You picked a good truck to plow with. I have four 78/79 Broncos (one with a plow) and a 78 F250 supercab.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

www.hiniker.com/snow_products/dealers/WI.html www.snoway.com/sno-way-dealer-list.cfm? www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20277

Just a start. Hope it helps.


----------



## generator (Jan 14, 2007)

*79 ford*

Thanks for all the replys. My old truck does gulp the gas, thermos, and that is a problem since I'll be plowing 16 miles from the nearest gas station. I'm gonna just use the truck on the place and not license it for the road. I guess I'll be hauling a lot of gas. I checked on ebay last night and didnt see a mount but I'll check back and keep looking till I find what I need. If I find a f250 mount first I plan to go ahead and get it since Mudman thinks it will fit. I have nothing to loose if it dont fit I can still use it on the f350. I assume that if I get a mount then a new plow will fit it as long as it is the same manufacturer. Another option I thought of is to check the salt lake city newspaper since they plow alot down there. I might be able to find a complete setup. Nice lookin truck T. Mine is a brown xlt with cab lights and grill guard. I put some steel diamond plate on the floor of the box and a steel frame around the box back when you could afford to buy steel so I shouldnt need a whole lot of ballast. It kind of squats towards the back right now with just a oak plank for a tailgate. All it needs now is a big yeller piece of steel hangin off the front end. Dodgeram, have you heard what newer mount might be easiest to fabricate to fit my truck? A western dealer did suggest that as an option but I never thought to ask which one. Well anyway thanks for all the input I'm glad I stumbled onto this site. generator


----------



## generator (Jan 14, 2007)

*79 ford f150*

Hey thanks for the tip on the snow-way jcesar. They have a mount to fit my truck and a dealer in casper which is a ways away but drive-able. I'm gonna make some phone calls in the morning. I searched the threads and people seem to like the snow-way pretty good and with the optional down pressure it will probably work pretty good on my long steep driveway. generator


----------



## zimmm (Jul 27, 2006)

Fisher made plows for the F150/Bronco as well as the F250/350. I have a 77 F250 with a 390-4bbl/4-spd that I plow with...... well I will once we get some snow..... I modified a Fisher plow set-up from an 84 F250 to fit. It worked well after I took the pushplates and removed all of the frame mounting hardware, giving me straight pieces to work with. I used 5/16" 3"x5" angle to mount to the frame, and 3/8"x 6" material to get the proper distance for frame clearance and a level plow. I found the proper width pushbeam for between the pushplates and welded everything together. When I bought the plow, I got the complete set-up - pump, plow, mount. I bought the a PS bracket off of e-bay and modified it to mount the hydraulic pump. Basically, it can be done, but will take some time...... The advantage to a Fisher plow is that the pushframe assembles as pieces instead of one unit like Meyers.


----------

